# Zu viel Taktfrequenz für zu wenig Spannung



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Oktober 2002)

N'abend,

hab auch ein Problem. Surprise, surprise. Also ich hab gestern mal im Bios rumgespielt und dabei die Taktfrequenz von 100/133 auf 133/133 gestellt (Multiplikator: 9). So da ich aber nur 1,6 V Core Spannung hatte, wollte meine CPU nicht mehr laufen.

Auch CD-ROM/Brenner, etc. abstöpseln brachte nichts. Surprise, surprise. So nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich die Taktfrequenz bzw. die Core Spannung ohne BIOS und ohne lebensgefährliche Aktionen (Löten usw. @Bubi ) senken bzw. erhöhen kann.

Mainboard: Elitegroup K7S5A
CPU: AMD Duron 900 (100/133 Takt, 9x Multi, 1,6 V - Normalwerte)

mfg euer gou

p.s.: normalerweise wird ja der Bios beim Raus- und wieder Reinnehmen der Batterie "resettet", nur irgendwie hat's das auch nicht gebracht.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Oktober 2002)

fungo hat mich auf die gnadenlose idee gebracht, per jumper zu resetten. geht jetzt alles wieder, danke!


----------



## sam (6. Oktober 2002)

bios reset:

möglichkeit 1: jumper (wenn vorhanden)
möglichkeit 2: die 2 reset-lötpunkte verbinden (mit ner münze, oder so)
möglichkeit 3: batterie raus und 5 minuten falschrum wieder rein...

zu deinem prob: wenn du das im bios nicht umstellen kannst und nich löten willst (würd ich dir auch nicht empfehlem, wenn dus nicht kannst bzw. nicht die richtige ausrüstung hast (kann schonmal mehr kosten alsn neuer prozi )) UND keine schalter/jumper aufm mainboard sind: vergiss es


----------

